# Tyre pressures have been amended by hand - why?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

There is a sticker on the passenger doorway that states the tyre pressure for our argos 747. The values have been crossed out with pen and changed from 79.5psi to '50psi MAX'

Does anyone have a clue why this would have been done please?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Only reason I can think of is that a previous owner has fitted new tyres of a different specification.
The manufacturer original tyres may have been Michelin or Continental which I believe go up to 80 psi...........other makes brands etc do not
On your tyre walls there should be "inflate to ??PSI max! " have a look at yours.

The fact that someone has crossed out the original figures does show a level of responsibility which is rare


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for your help yet again Andy, I shall go look now

Lucy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You are asking very good questions :lol: keep it up


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I love this forum! I just wish I could help others as much as they help me


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Snunkie said:


> Thanks for your help yet again Andy, I shall go look now
> 
> Lucy


While you are checking the max pressure stated on the tyre, it might be worth checking the load rating of the tyres. If they are not the originals, given the previous owners somewhat cavalier attitude to the loading and weight of the van (based on your other threads), then they may not be suitable tyres.

Just before pressing the send button, I recall that the previous owner only did 4000 miles in the van (was that from new?) - in which case, a tyre change seems unlikely.

Any way - check the tyre max pressure, check the load rating is suitable for the weights you are intending to run at, and also possibly ask the tyre manufacturer what pressures they recommend at the weights you are running.

Regards,
John


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok so here's the info and I'm even more confused

Tyres are:

Michelin X radial Camping Tubeless
Max Load Single - nothing in this space (not on any of the 6 tyres)
Max Load Duel - nothing in this space (not on any of the 6 tyres)

225/75 R 16 CP 116 Q
at 80psi

So why on earth would someone have crossed out 79.5psi and written 50psi max? Worried now because I don't want to be doing a couple 1,000k on the wrong tyre pressures!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think my recommended pressures are 75 to 80 psi. But I run mine at 55 all round for a much smother and more comfortable ride.

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Snunkie said:


> I love this forum! I just wish I could help others as much as they help me


You probably do - by asking questions that others don't even realise they want to know the answers to 

Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Load index of 116 = 1250kg max per tyre.


Regards,
John


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The tyres will be the original and it seems the owner may have gotten the correct pressures from Michelin based on the weight and corrected the label.
I have the same tyres and my front axle is slightly heavier than yours laden at 1920kg and the recommended pressure was 65 psi.
In view of the fact that you are running very heavy I would not follow the hand written guidance


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks John. I have so many questions to ask and feel like a bit of a nuisance sometimes!#
It's just that I am the main driver of our MH as I take the children away in it a lot when hubby can't get away from work. We both have our own business but I close mine during school holidays to look after our 4 children.

I couldn't drive something and not know all the in's and out's of it. Especially as I am often the only adult on board and would need to be able to cope in a possible situation. I can't stand the dizzy blonde female approach, I would rather know what I am doing. 

Every time I get one question answered, another one pops up. Hence why the miniscule subscription on here is worth it's weight in gold!

Lucy (Snunkie)


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> The tyres will be the original and it seems the owner may have gotten the correct pressures from Michelin based on the weight and corrected the label.
> I have the same tyres and my front axle is slightly heavier than yours laden at 1920kg and the recommended pressure was 65 psi.
> In view of the fact that you are running very heavy I would not follow the hand written guidance


Thanks Andy. perhaps I had better give Michelin a call


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Michelin policy of late has been to quote maximum pressure on the rears as it is their experience/opinion that all or most motorhomes are already overloaded.
For the front they'll quote something similar to mine.
It may be that having twin rear axles that they'll quote you differently? let us know please


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

For charts galore about tyre pressures and tyre safety have a look at this site - www.tyresafe.org

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

The Burstner Handbook for our 747 (02 older model) states

Front = 5.5 Bar (80psi)

Rear = 3.3 Bar (48psi)

At 5.5 in the front you can feel every bump / stone and I think this makes the ride very uncomfortable.

The 3.3 in all 4 rear make the ride feel to soft and also the tyres look flat (but only at the bottom lol) and I can feel the vehicle wallow.

I put the front at 5 bar and the rear at 4.2 bar for a much better all round ride.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*TRYES*

They have been crossed off, those pressures were for the van before it was converted. If you have had your van weighed (which you should) then phone the maker of the tyre give them the back and front axle weights and they will give you correct pressures

Hope this helps

WASFITONCE


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

50 psi is way too low,65 psi would be my recommendation for a comfortable ride.


----------



## adrianc (Jun 26, 2012)

Lucy,

I have a BURSTNER Elegance, which is based on the same chassis as yours and also the same weight. My handbook states 3.5 bar (about 50 psi) rear and 5.5 bar (about 80 psi) front. But every time I have my motorhome seviced, all the tyres pressures are checked by the mechanic and inflated to 5.5 bar. Which makes the ride very hard.

I would check your handbook, I am sure it will state the same pressures as mine. I inflate the tyres to the pressures as recommended in the Burstener Handbook. It make the ride very smooth.

My tyres are Michelin Agilis 225/75 R16 load rated 116

If you have not got a handbook, you can easily download it from the Internet.

Kind regards
Ade




I run them at these pressures


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Ade. I have got the handbook so will have another look

Lucy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As Ade said, Burstner recommends 50psi on the rear axles and 80psi on the front. They have based this recommendation on the presumption that you are carrying the maximum permitted loads on each of the axles. In your case you are at the maximum on the rear axles so go with their pressures. On the front you can afford to run at a lower pressure since your axle weight is below the maximum of 2,000kgs. I would probably choose between 65psi and 70psi. My front axle is 1,750kg so I inflate to 60psi.


----------

